# Old School AC Week: Art Contest



## Chris (Aug 21, 2019)

*Old School Animal Crossing Week:
Art Contest*
August 21, 2019 - September 4, 2019





Has it really been two years since we last had a simple, straightforward art contest here on The Bell Tree? Let's hope no one's drawing skills have gotten rusty! As part of *Old School Animal Crossing Week* we are looking forward to seeing some artwork honouring the older Animal Crossing games.

*Theme*

*Old School Animal Crossing*. All games in the series before Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


*Rules*


This art contest is for drawing and painting only. You may only use content you have made yourself from scratch - this means that you cannot use craft supplies, make sculptures, use renders, etc. 
Entries may be traditional or digital. Please scan or take a clear picture of any traditional artwork - it would be a shame for your work to be ruined by a bad photo! 
Your entry must fit the *Old School Animal Crossing* theme.
Only one entry per person. No plagiarism or collaborations.
Please write your forum username either directly onto your entry or include it on a separate name card. You may submit two separate images of your entry (one with your username and one without) if you prefer. This means we will not need to blur your name out of the photo if your entry is nominated. 
Once your entry has been submitted it cannot be edited.
Please put effort into your submission. If we think your entry lacks effort, or has been submitted as a joke, then it'll be disqualified.
Keep content suitable for a PG-13 audience. If it would breach our [URL="https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?94559-The-Bell-Tree-Rules-amp-Guidelines"]Rules & Guidelines[/URL] then it's not suitable here.
Entries that fail to meet the requirements will not be accepted.

*Submission*

When your entry is finished, submit it by creating a new thread in the *Contest Submissions board*! Your entry cannot be edited after it has been submitted.

Submissions must be in by *September 4th at 11:59PM EDT*.


*Prizes*


*First Place*:
- First Place Trophy Collectible
- 40 Tokens
- 500 Bells


*Second Place*:
- Second Place Trophy Collectible
- 30 Tokens
- 400 Bells


*Third Place*:
- Third Place Trophy Collectible
- 20 Tokens
- 300 Bells


*Nominated*:
- 150 Bells


*Entry Prize*: 
- 10 Tokens


*FAQs*

*Can I post my work in this thread?*
You can if you'd like! It is not a requirement though.

*Does it have to be a drawing or can I enter an alternative arts and craft project?*
For this contest we are only accepting traditional and digital drawings. 

*Can I use fonts in my artwork?*
Digital text is acceptable as long as everything else was drawn by you. Renders or editing game artwork is not allowed. 

*Who will decide who wins? The staff or members' votes?*
The staff will vote internally to nominate entries. The entries with the most staff votes will then go forward to a public poll. The recipients for the first, second, and third place prizes will then be decided on by the community.


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 22, 2019)

Just woke up to this news. Y A S


----------



## hzl (Aug 22, 2019)

would a pixel 'scene' be accepted as digital work?
I want to enter a digital piece but it would be pixel art


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2019)

hzl said:


> would a pixel 'scene' be accepted as digital work?
> I want to enter a digital piece but it would be pixel art



As long as it is a still image (so not animated like your avatar) and you have made it entirely by yourself then this is fine.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 22, 2019)

Does the Contest Submissions board exist? Because the link doesn't work (if it's suppose to be one in the 
OP). 

Also, do we need to write our username somewhere on the pic? Or if it's ok to upload a scan of pic and a 
pic of the pic with a little card next to it where the username is written down (that's what I wanted to do
but I wanted to ask first if it's against the rules or not)?


----------



## hzl (Aug 22, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> As long as it is a still image (so not animated like your avatar) and you have made it entirely by yourself then this is fine.



that's great, noted, thanks! :]


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2019)

Golbetty said:


> Does the Contest Submissions board exist? Because the link doesn't work (if it's suppose to be one in the
> OP).
> 
> Also, do we need to write our username somewhere on the pic? Or if it's ok to upload a scan of pic and a
> ...



The submission board is not available yet; Jeremy is going to make it later today. I originally wrote the post before all of the details were finalised and the admins needed to make some edits while I was asleep - so that's just a bit of inconsistency on our part! 

Oops, I missed that in the rules it seems! Yes please include your username somewhere either on it or with a name card. Two separate images would be better because then we won't need to blur the name if your entry is nominated. I'll add this to the OP. Thank you for asking.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2019)

Ooh I would love to enter this! Maybe I could find some time this weekend to make a drawing of my AC:GCN player and all of his wacky neighbors! I started a thing with all of them a while back, where I turned my daily antics into a comic-strip style thing, so I can even give each one their own personality ^o^


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 23, 2019)

Sooooo excited for this one!!!! I know exactly what I?m going to draw!!!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 24, 2019)

can it be for animal crossing wild world too?


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> can it be for animal crossing wild world too?



Yes, Wild World counts as old school for the purposes of this event. As does City Folk.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2019)

The submission board is now ready for your art! You'll find it underneath the Contact the Staff board, or click here.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 24, 2019)

I can?t believe I may actually finish this today. Carpal tunnel syndrome is killing me but I?m working through it. I really need to practice digital. I honestly suck at it, but my wrists would probably thank me for it lol!!! I?ll post when I?m done.


----------



## ahousar97 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm really excited for this!
My digital art is poop since I use a mouse, but I'll get to finish my City Folk painting traditional style~. <3


----------



## Fluffy_Isopod (Aug 25, 2019)

Sorry for the noobish question but how exactly do I enter? I'm new to this website


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 25, 2019)

Fluffy_Isopod said:


> Sorry for the noobish question but how exactly do I enter? I'm new to this website





Jeremy said:


> The submission board is now ready for your art! You'll find it underneath the Contact the Staff board, or click here.




^^^^^^^


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 26, 2019)

I am excited for this part of the contest too! I just submitted my entry and hope I did it right ... I didn’t put my signature on my art submission  
I drew my interpretation of one of my most favourite, yet frustrating events in Animal Crossing City Folk ... if nothing else, this contest/event has brought back a lot of great memories!!
Sure wish I had kept my old game systems!!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 26, 2019)

I thought I posted my submission successfully but I don’t see it when I check ... is there a way to view your submission after posting?
I am worried that I might need to repost it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 26, 2019)

I have a question about submissions. Normally I do an artist signature on my works, which people might recognize since they can see my art. Should I not include the signature or does it not matter? That way there's no 'biased' voting?


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> I thought I posted my submission successfully but I don’t see it when I check ... is there a way to view your submission after posting?
> I am worried that I might need to repost it.



We haven't received a submission from you. Please resubmit, thank you! 



Stella-Io said:


> I have a question about submissions. Normally I do an artist signature on my works, which people might recognize since they can see my art. Should I not include the signature or does it not matter? That way there's no 'biased' voting?



If you were to do this we would need to blur it out like we would a name card. This is explained better in the rules. Typing on mobile is a drag.


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 26, 2019)

OK, Thank you ... I will resubmit


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 27, 2019)

Here?s my art entry! Hope it brings back some nostalgia! This is my mayor remembered to the best of my ability (considering the last time I played AC GC was prob 14-15 years ago!!!)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 27, 2019)

lmao, so I went to work on my submission for about an hour or so before going to sleep, and instead ended up hitting a groove and worked on it for about 3 times longer than intended

actually my mind's still kinda in the groove, but my wrist is screaming "STOP"

still a ways to go, but if this keeps up, then I guess I'll have it done way earlier than expected


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 27, 2019)

Do we get to know if our entry gets count? Also, if I see my entry at the Submission board that means that
the staff received it, right?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 27, 2019)

btw, it might be worth it to update the op when you get the time. to link the submissions board in the post and remove that "(not yet open)" portion for it


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2019)

Golbetty said:


> Do we get to know if our entry gets count? Also, if I see my entry at the Submission board that means that
> the staff received it, right?



If you can see your entry in the submission board then we can see it too. You will be told if/when your entry has been accepted. If it's rejected we will inform you of that too. So far none have been looked at yet.



LambdaDelta said:


> btw, it might be worth it to update the op when you get the time. to link the submissions board in the post and remove that "(not yet open)" portion for it



On the to-do list for when I get to a computer. I tried editing on my phone and broke everything. Luckily hit preview rather than submit!


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 27, 2019)

DaCoSim Absolutely love this!!!


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 27, 2019)

Oh man, I finally made my art buuuut, I'm not sure if it is 'worthy'. After seeing the heckin creative people during the Easter Contest I know I will not be winning any awards. But still maybe I can aim to be nominated? I'm just not sure if this is what I can do or if I can manage to do better.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 27, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh man, I finally made my art buuuut, I'm not sure if it is 'worthy'. After seeing the heckin creative people during the Easter Contest I know I will not be winning any awards. But still maybe I can aim to be nominated? I'm just not sure if this is what I can do or if I can manage to do better.



well... my entry for the photo comp wasnt really that creative... i wonder if i can still get tokens
but try your best!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 27, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> DaCoSim Absolutely love this!!!





Thx Pen!!!!! I knew what I was going to do as soon as I saw the requirements!!! Good to see u!!?


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 27, 2019)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx Pen!!!!! I knew what I was going to do as soon as I saw the requirements!!! Good to see u!!?


Good to see you too ... I am happy to finally be able to take part in a Belltree event!! I love Animal Crossing and am nostalgic about the old games so this is great! I just wish I had kept all my old games and DSs and Wii (sigh)
And, of course I love the art! I’m no good on trivia though! Lol


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 27, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> Good to see you too ... I am happy to finally be able to take part in a Belltree event!! I love Animal Crossing and am nostalgic about the old games so this is great! I just wish I had kept all my old games and DSs and Wii (sigh)
> And, of course I love the art! I?m no good on trivia though! Lol



Right!!! Omg! I went to put wildworld in and it no longer works!!! I still have all my old strategy guides, and notes and soooo many acgc codes for items!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2019)

DaCoSim said:


> Here’s my art entry! Hope it brings back some nostalgia! This is my mayor remembered to the best of my ability (considering the last time I played AC GC was prob 14-15 years ago!!!)



This is amazing!!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 28, 2019)

Thx Jacob!!!! Can?t wait to see what u come up with!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2019)

DaCoSim said:


> Thx Jacob!!!! Can’t wait to see what u come up with!!!



Ahh, I didn't bring my drawing tablet up to school with me, so I just whipped something up with my trackpad between classes. It's nothing special at all, I didn't have enough time to sit down for this event :]


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi again Tina, I have another question. Is it alright if for my submission I upload it to a website then put the hyperlink in for my submission? Lately I've been having a hard time uploading photos, and I've already changed the files to JPEG and PNG. I know in past contest it has been fine, but I just wanted to make sure if it's alright for an art contest.


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Hi again Tina, I have another question. Is it alright if for my submission I upload it to a website then put the hyperlink in for my submission? Lately I've been having a hard time uploading photos, and I've already changed the files to JPEG and PNG. I know in past contest it has been fine, but I just wanted to make sure if it's alright for an art contest.



This is allowed.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 28, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> This is allowed.



Thank you! I felt kinda stupid for asking but I wanted to be totally sure. Will be uploading my entry soon.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 29, 2019)

Decided to submit mine today, really looking forward to seeing more entries. 
I would of loved work on it more, but it just is not for me as of late...


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 29, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> Decided to submit mine today, really looking forward to seeing more entries.
> I would of loved work on it more, but it just is not for me as of late...



Same, I would have liked to do another version of mine but with increasing work hours I felt like I wouldn't be able to put my all in it. Plus I don't want the deadline to slip past me. Hopefully people like the idea of it rather than its execution :^)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 29, 2019)

probably somewhere between 60-85% done with my piece, pending how long this one thing of it takes


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2019)

Had a quick look at the entries but not responded individually to any yet. 

*Please double check your entries to make sure you've included your name either on your entry or a name card*. If you haven't please make a second post (do not edit) to add this, thank you! This will ensure your entry is accepted when I get the chance to properly sit down and compile them for staff voting.

*
*The contest is still open until September 4th, this is only a warning to those who have already submitted their entries!**


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 30, 2019)

I know what I'm gonna draw..... it should be epic, if I have the capability to pull it off is questionable though


----------



## cosmylk (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm excited for this, AC is my aesthetic.
can we draw scenery from old AC games?
Or does it require a character in there somewhere?


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 30, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Had a quick look at the entries but not responded individually to any yet.
> 
> *Please double check your entries to make sure you've included your name either on your entry or a name card*. If you haven't please make a second post (do not edit) to add this, thank you! This will ensure your entry is accepted when I get the chance to properly sit down and compile them for staff voting.
> 
> ...


I made a new thread and posted an extra copy of my art submission with signature added ... I hope I did it correctly


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 31, 2019)

Entered! at least I think... never done one of these comps before so I hope that I entered it right.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 31, 2019)

and done and submitted mine

I personally feel some things kinda fell apart at the end, but ah well

also, I think I amazingly somehow managed to twist my leg in like five different ways while finishing this up


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 31, 2019)

submitted! did some wild world inspired art, since that was my first ever animal crossing game. that was a lot of fun to do!
can't wait to see everyones entries


----------



## hzl (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm super excited to see all the art works ＼(*^▽^*)/


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2019)

All entries submitted so far have been reviewed. None were declined. 3.5 days remaining to submit. 

*NB: Entry tokens have not been distributed yet. *


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2019)

In case anyone missed Jeremy's post in the main thread:



Jeremy said:


> Tokens from the two photo events and the entry tokens from the contest (so far) will be distributed all at once tonight, at 5:00 PM EDT.


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2019)

*Update: I've social plans for tonight so I won't be back online. Do not feel any urge to rush your entry in hopes of getting the tokens by 5pm EDT because I will not be online to accept it after this post! 

Anyone's entries who have already been accepted (I will have posted in your thread to confirm this) will receive their tokens tonight. If you have not yet submitted your entry then you won't receive your tokens until after the contest closes REGARDLESS of whether you submit it today or three days from now.*


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 1, 2019)

How many more days till art event finish? I keep procrastinating.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 2, 2019)

the deadline is literally in the op


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 2, 2019)

I can't submit my drawing. Every time I try to upload it it says failed to upload. What should I do? I have tried uploading it from my computer as a jpg and from my phone as an img


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 2, 2019)

Lavamaize said:


> I can't submit my drawing. Every time I try to upload it it says failed to upload. What should I do? I have tried uploading it from my computer as a jpg and from my phone as an img



I had the same excact problem uploading my stuff. I converted then to a JPEG, another file and tried to upload a pic my camera took but nothing worked. I ended up posting my entry to my tumblr (for best pic quality, you can use imgur thou if you don't have tumblr), downloading the file from there which then allowed me to post the picture. I also included links to the name card and no name card version incase uploading them to TBT made the pic quality lower.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank you. I just put a link to the image from gmail on a separate tab, and it seems to work


----------



## cornimer (Sep 2, 2019)

Lavamaize said:


> I can't submit my drawing. Every time I try to upload it it says failed to upload. What should I do? I have tried uploading it from my computer as a jpg and from my phone as an img





Stella-Io said:


> I had the same excact problem uploading my stuff. I converted then to a JPEG, another file and tried to upload a pic my camera took but nothing worked. I ended up posting my entry to my tumblr (for best pic quality, you can use imgur thou if you don't have tumblr), downloading the file from there which then allowed me to post the picture. I also included links to the name card and no name card version incase uploading them to TBT made the pic quality lower.



Glad you guys figured something out but for future reference try uploading to an image hosting site and then copy and pasting the BBCode into TBT! I always use https://imgbb.com/ and it works without fail.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 2, 2019)

tbh, idk why people would even want to upload on-site for an art contest with how badly tbt compresses images


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 2, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> tbh, idk why people would even want to upload on-site for an art contest with how badly tbt compresses images



It just feels weird to me to not upload directly on site for a contest. I did upload on site and provided hyperlinks to my pics incase TBT does compress my pics, since tumblr seems to have better quality viewing. I never used imgur, I just use what I already have.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 3, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> the deadline is literally in the op


i cant tell.... right now today its 4th september, i still dont know if in my timezone states that for its due in 5th of september


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 3, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> i cant tell.... right now today its 4th september, i still dont know if in my timezone states that for its due in 5th of september



There's still one more day to submit in artwork.

I'm excited to see the entries. If mine doesn't get shown then I'll just have to post it in my art dump thread, I really like the idea I did ^^


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 3, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> There's still one more day to submit in artwork.
> 
> I'm excited to see the entries. If mine doesn't get shown then I'll just have to post it in my art dump thread, I really like the idea I did ^^



Wow. I'll try finish it today if i can stop procrasinating!
Blue feather here we go!
i have a sketch so time to draw for real


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 3, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> There's still one more day to submit in artwork.
> 
> I'm excited to see the entries. If mine doesn't get shown then I'll just have to post it in my art dump thread, I really like the idea I did ^^


Same same ... looking forward to seeing all the entries ... my submission was about a feature in  animal crossing city folk that I could never manage to do ... lol


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 4, 2019)

I can't wait to see all the art.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 4, 2019)

wonder how long staff nominations will take


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2019)

_*Approx 18hrs left to submit entries! *_


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 4, 2019)

How long will it be till the players get to vote on their favorite artwork? I am looking foward to seeing what art peices mad it!


----------



## Justin (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi guys, just a reminder that entries close at 11:59PM EDT tonight!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 4, 2019)

Justin said:


> Hi guys, just a reminder that entries close at 11:59PM EDT tonight!



ah seriously. guess i can work on it more now


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Sep 5, 2019)

Barely got mine in with three minutes to spare last night lol


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 6, 2019)

When do we get to know who's nominated and when does the vote approximately begin? (just curious,
don't want to jostle)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 6, 2019)

tokens?


----------



## ahousar97 (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm curious to, how long until all the art gets posted up and judged?


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm going out tonight so the entries won't even be looked at until tomorrow at the earliest. Tokens being sent out/staff voting can't take place until after this happens.


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 6, 2019)

We?re you possibly going out to ?live your dream?? 
Lebe deinen Traum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lol


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> We?re you possibly going out to ?live your dream??
> Lebe deinen Traum
> 
> 
> ...



I actually have that quote tattooed on my arm. 

Gonna try get through some of these entries while I'm waiting til I can rinse hair dye off. Wonder if I can get 'em all done. Will report back within the hour.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 7, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> I actually have that quote tattooed on my arm.
> 
> Gonna try get through some of these entries while I'm waiting til I can rinse hair dye off. Wonder if I can get 'em all done. Will report back within the hour.



Oh, I was actually just checking in to see if my drawing got accepted while waiting to rinse my hair dye off. :'D


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2019)

*I love when everyone submits entries that adhere to the rules and includes their username. It makes my job a lot easier/faster! Thank you all for making sure your entries met the guidelines. \o/ *

All entries have been accepted. If I manually sent you each your tokens one by one right now it would take an age so I've forwarded it to the big machine (and prodded Jeremy to switch it on) and hopefully you should get them today or tomorrow. Other staff have been notified that it's time to nominate their favourite entries. There may be some delay in getting the poll up but we'll keep you in the loop.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Oh, I was actually just checking in to see if my drawing got accepted while waiting to rinse my hair dye off. :'D



Waiting for it to process is boring!


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 7, 2019)

Indeed it is.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2019)

*I have been informed that tokens are out!*

You * won't* receive a PM due to the method used to send out the tokens. If you look at your sidebar/check your transaction log you'll see that you have received 10 tokens. If you haven't received the tokens make a thread in Contact the Staff and either Jeremy or myself will look into it.


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 7, 2019)

I had to send a contact the staff msg  ... no tokens yet


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> I had to send a contact the staff msg  ... no tokens yet




You did receive the tokens. See my response there.


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 7, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> You did receive the tokens. See my response there.


Yes, OK ... thanks so much! As I mentioned, I have already spent them! So typical of me


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 7, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Waiting for it to process is boring!



Indeed! Sadly it didn't even turn out how I wanted. I wanted purple to blue and it turned out all dark blue for some reason. >:


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Indeed! Sadly it didn't even turn out how I wanted. I wanted purple to blue and it turned out all dark blue for some reason. >:



Wow this is a weird coincidence. I was using a purple dye and it came out more blue than I wanted.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 7, 2019)

Can-t wait to see all the entries! Or atleast the ones the staff liked the most. How many entries were there this event and how many do you anticipate will be nominated?


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Can-t wait to see all the entries! Or atleast the ones the staff liked the most. How many entries were there this event and how many do you anticipate will be nominated?



There were 38 accepted entries. It's hard to predict how many will make it to the poll at this stage. 

First we each nominate a specific number of entries (this varies depending on turnout) and then the amount of votes each piece of artwork received gets tallied. The cut-off for how many staff members votes you need to make it into the poll depends purely on numbers. e.g. if we all have similar favourites and all seven of us participate in voting then you might need 4-5 votes to make the poll. Whereas if our nominations are scattered and only four or five of us vote then this would be taken into account and the number of votes needed for an entry to go to the polls will be lower. It's just a lot of math really! This information is all disclosed (how many of us voted/how many votes you needed) when the poll goes live.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 7, 2019)

I would've submitted something if i was allowed to animate it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2019)

Antonio said:


> I would've submitted something if i was allowed to animate it.



Unfortunately this would've been unfair for our traditional artists because they can't mimic it on paper. 

Staff nominations are in, the results have been tallied, and we know which entries are going to the poll. As mentioned before there will be a little delay in the poll itself going live but we'll do our best to get it out as fast as possible.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 8, 2019)

Good luck guys!!!!


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 8, 2019)

I so excited! I hope it will come out later today or tomorrow!


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 9, 2019)

Does anyone else want to see the entries that didn’t make it? I will post mine here if anyone else does


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 10, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> Does anyone else want to see the entries that didn’t make it? I will post mine here if anyone else does



Yes! I want to see them all. I already posted mine in my art thread.


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 10, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Yes! I want to see them all. I already posted mine in my art thread.



I did my art themed around Gulliver's UFO spaceship ... I could never manage to get my slingshot out and shoot him down ... I planned my routes and tried when he made his 2nd fly over too but just was too slow or clumsy i guess ... 
here is my art ... I called it ?What the  Animal Crossing City Folk Mayor and Villagers Found on the Beach?


Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## xdetta (May 29, 2020)

Just saw this, sorry if this question was answered but am I allowed to enter a custom design i made on ACNH?


----------

